# The stress free betta condo updated first post



## spit.fire

Heres my new solution to not being able to have 3 different siamese fighting fish in the same tank.

Each compartment is 1.2gallons and they will have notches in them to allow water to flow from one section to the other (kind like a water fall and each section will have a different water level)

for a filter i plan to run a smaller hotb filter and extend the intake to the opposite side of the tank










UPDATE:

all i have left to do now is figure somthing permanant for lighting and grab the lid from my dads house


----------



## Atom

Nice. Is it made of acrylic?


----------



## Keri

Looks really good


----------



## spit.fire

Atom said:


> Nice. Is it made of acrylic?


a mix of acrylic and poly carbonate


----------



## spit.fire

in the picture it is just mocked up, i just started gluing it just now because i was waiting for my 90 degree clamps


----------



## spit.fire

Atom said:


> In order words...keeping multiple bettas together is a ticking time bomb until someone snaps.
> 
> Nice divided tank by the way  will there be a cover of some sorts? One thing I am worried about is the black dividers. Will the bettas be able to see their reflection 24/7? Perhaps a moss wall?


i was thinking about this possibly causing a problem (mainly because i decided to use a really dark tinted acrylic instead of a semigloss black acrylic) and i figured i would give the tank a try with it how it is and if i ran into problems with reflection i would just give the dividers a quick sanding to take away any possible reflections and give it a etched glass look but im kind of liking your idea more than mine

as for a top i plan to use another piece of poly carbonate that is hinged with s.s hinges and i will be mounting a t5 light to the top of the lid

as for filtration i plan to use just a smaller water pump with a simple sponge filter inside it (will post pictures later on) and run the output from the pump from one side to the other using 3/8" tube taht will go through slots in the devider and be covered by the substrate (still havent picked a substrate, i was thinking either white or black sand but im not sure what will bring out the bettas colors the best, i was also thinking about putting a few shrimp in the third section instead of a betta because atm i only have 2 bettas (crowntail and the double tail in my avatar picture)


----------



## spit.fire

my t5 light i will be screwing to the lid








"filter" pump








filter cloth








Layout for cutting of dividers, holes in bottom will be for the filter output line and both notches at top will be at different heights so aquarium will have a step down waterfall effect


----------



## oakley1984

just a q, have you done your research on polycarbonate? ive always been informed that you couldnt use it in a fish tank as it can leach chemicals...? hope this is not the case!, project looks great


----------



## spit.fire

oakley1984 said:


> just a q, have you done your research on polycarbonate? ive always been informed that you couldnt use it in a fish tank as it can leach chemicals...? hope this is not the case!, project looks great


i did not end up using the poly carbonate because i took a closer look at it and it was all scratched up, i went over to my dads house and cut a few new pieces on teh table saw


----------



## spit.fire

currently cycling the tank using some of my feeder fish, found out real quick that my little t5 isnt going to put out even close to enough light to get the effect im looking for so im going to have to figure something else out for lighting but for now ive got a temporary light sitting ontop of it

i didnt end up going black for the back because that way i can change the background to suit the color of the substrate and im using blue gravel temoporarily untill i get some black substrate thats good for plants


----------



## giraffee

I love this idea. Is this tank still in use? How are the bettas?


----------



## target

Nice looking set up. And easy to expand it if you want to add more condos.


----------



## `GhostDogg´

You could drill pin holes in the dividers, but I do like the waterfall effect.

Update us with pix.


----------



## Brisch

none of the pictures work


----------



## spit.fire

sorry i cleaned out my photobucket last night, ill putnew pics up later today


----------



## Elle

Tyler, any chance you could repost the pics? This was a really cool setup!


----------



## spit.fire




----------



## Elle

Thanks for reposting! This would be a really cool mod to do on a 22g long tank...just add a bunch of black dividers.


----------



## spit.fire

Good idea, someone buy me 22 long


----------

